
Show HN: Ambar – Corporate Mail Monitor and Archive - fpd4444
https://ambar.cloud/monitor/
======
sochix
Keep your corporate message flow under control. Monitor messages and
attachments, be notified of every information leak. Create a universal archive
of all your corporate message data. Easily find any message or attachment by
any phrase. Works with almost every mail server. It's opensource.

